
Plant Biology Informs the Origins of the Stradivarius - aarghh
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/plant-biology-informs-the-origins-of-the-stradivarius/
======
PeterWhittaker
tl;dr: Plant morphologist who plays recreational viola applies the approach
used to study how leaf shape varies by species and genus over time to the
study of the shapes of violins, etc., developed by four major luthier
families.

'That the study sets aside differences in sound makes it unique. “This is
respectable research, halfway between science and history in terms of academic
disciplines... revealing things about the story of the violin that were not
obvious before reading it.”'

(I'm also a recreational violist. How many more of us are there, I wonder?)

